# A Warm Spanish Welcome



## Wooie1958 (Apr 24, 2017)

We are almost in Spain and the Spanish tourist board must have heard we are coming  :dance:

They have arranged for some ambassadors in the form of very pretty young ladies to sit at the side of the road and look very welcoming indeed.

Several of them have smiled and waved but i can't help feeling a little sorry for them as i fear they may have been feeling the cold due to the lack of clothing   :scared:

I wanted to stop and give them a little hug to warm them up but the wife wasn't very pleased about that   :scared:


----------



## jennyp19 (Apr 24, 2017)

Guessing you're north of Barcelona near Santa Susana. Do they still have the white plastic chairs which they seem to turn over when they are umm .. indisposed or busy working away&#55357;&#56848; Or maybe near Cullera.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 24, 2017)

We are still in France ( just ) and yes they have the white plastic patio chairs.

That explains why a couple of the chairs were upside down and a van parked close by.


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 24, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> We are still in France ( just ) and yes they have the white plastic patio chairs.
> 
> That explains why a couple of the chairs were upside down and a van parked close by.



Do they still give. A discount for pensioners?
A friend told me to ask.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 24, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Do they still give. A discount for pensioners?
> A friend told me to ask.



With gov cut backs and pension age going up you may well have to pay full price for tour guide,i did say tour.:lol-053:


----------



## Val54 (Apr 24, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> We are almost in Spain and the Spanish tourist board must have heard we are coming  :dance:
> 
> They have arranged for some ambassadors in the form of very pretty young ladies to sit at the side of the road and look very welcoming indeed.
> 
> ...



Sorry Graham, forget the almost Spanish distractions, you are going the wrong way, these were at Frontignan last October :raofl::raofl:
Dave


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Apr 25, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> We are still in France ( just ) and yes they have the white plastic patio chairs.
> 
> That explains why a couple of the chairs were upside down and a van parked close by.



White plastic easy to wipe down with a splash of TCP or Dettol and the surface of the seat not being flat stops any embarrassing suction issues. Don't be swayed Graham listen to the wife she may have a point. Have a great time in Spain.


----------



## izwozral (Apr 25, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> We are almost in Spain and the Spanish tourist board must have heard we are coming  :dance:
> 
> They have arranged for some ambassadors in the form of very pretty young ladies to sit at the side of the road and look very welcoming indeed.
> 
> ...



Exactly what were they offering Mr Woo? Was it a meet and greet or were they tour guides? It helps greatly when precise details are given, perhaps the  members on here could learn from such information.


----------

